# Renovo Fertilizer



## JayGo (Jun 13, 2019)

Is Renovo the new Matt Martin fertilizer?


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

Seems to be the new brand, along with https://subvertnpk.com/

But I'm under the impression the chemistry is the same as before. I have no direct knowledge of any of it.


----------



## JayGo (Jun 13, 2019)

Agree, @ionicatoms, that it'll pretty much be Carbon Earth stuff under a new logo and such.
I liked it, so I'm hoping the new stock will be available by the time my turf starts to wake up.


----------

